# Window Seat



## Bean_counter (Apr 18, 2015)

so here is the window seat I've been working. The carcass is made of birch ply. I built inset doors and got them pretty much dead on. This was the most nerve racking part. The gaps are a little bigger than I wanted but they are square and fit in perfectly with the same gap all the way around. I attached the face frame and will start painting the exterior carcus and doors tomorrow of the wind isn't bad. This is the first part of built ins we are doing in my son's room. Thanks for looking

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Tony (Apr 18, 2015)




----------



## Nature Man (Apr 18, 2015)

Great start! Chuck


----------



## TimR (Apr 18, 2015)

Looking good!


----------



## Sprung (Apr 18, 2015)

Nice work, Michael! (Feels like deja vu, lol, since I've seen these or similar pics on facebook.)

Also, nice pink level you've got yourself there!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Tony (Apr 18, 2015)

Sprung said:


> Nice work, Michael! (Feels like deja vu, lol, since I've seen these or similar pics on facebook.)
> 
> I was thinking the exact same thing Matt! That is a purdy level Mike, Bri helping you again?? Tony

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tony (Apr 19, 2015)

I shouldn't make fun of your level Mike, awhile back I bought some pink bar clamps at Sears. They were on clearance for next to nothing, but they work great! Tony


----------



## manbuckwal (Apr 19, 2015)

Looking like a winner in the makings !


----------



## Schroedc (Apr 19, 2015)

Looking good, can't wait to see it all together, On the pink tools, I have a number of tools that are pink or lavender. Those are the ones I know nobody is going to walk off with and the color doesn't affect how they work!


----------



## ironman123 (Apr 19, 2015)

Great looking job so far. Keep us posted.


----------



## JR Parks (Apr 19, 2015)

Schroedc said:


> Looking good, can't wait to see it all together, On the pink tools, I have a number of tools that are pink or lavender. Those are the ones I know nobody is going to walk off with and the color doesn't affect how they work!


And you can find them!!!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

